# Maverick ET-72 as grill temperature thermometer



## iamswanny (Sep 6, 2013)

I bought two thermometers (when tired) and ordered the wrong ones.  I ended up with to digital thermometers for food.  I had used the Taylor yesterday for a whole chicken and it worked good.  I want to use the Maverick to track grill temp.  Is there a way to set  it up for that?  Just hang through the chimney so it's not touch anything?  That sound feasible.  

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## daveomak (Sep 7, 2013)

Yep.....   It's that easy....    Dave


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 7, 2013)

You could drill a port or slot dedicated to the temp gage cable but dropping it thru the chimney works as well.


----------



## seenred (Sep 7, 2013)

Its best to have that probe right at cooking grate level.  The ET-72 is dual probe.  One of those probes should have come with a spring bracket to allow you to attach the the smoker probe directly at grate level...

My Maverick is an ET-72 as well...in this setup you can see the smoker probe to the right of the fatties on the cooking grate.  The probe wire has been dropped down through the top exhaust vent.













IMG_0233.JPG



__ seenred
__ Apr 14, 2013






If you don't have the little spring bracket, you can push the probe through a small potato, so the end of the probe sticks out, and place it on the grate near the food. 

Red


----------



## iamswanny (Sep 7, 2013)

Excellent thanks folks!  For whatever reason my ET72 is single probe.  But I have hanging down through chimney now (near cooking level) and it's reading great.  I am very impressed with my Landmann 3495CLA's thermometer.  I actually seems pretty spot on but I'll keep with the Maverick too.


----------



## bgray (Sep 7, 2013)

If you want to buy the little clip to attach the probe to your grate, you can buy them from Maverick's site for $3.

Someone mentioned a potato, or you can simply ball up some aluminum foil around the base of the probe, this will also hold it steady.


----------



## seenred (Sep 8, 2013)

IamSwanny said:


> Excellent thanks folks!  For whatever reason my ET72 is single probe.  But I have hanging down through chimney now (near cooking level) and it's reading great.  I am very impressed with my Landmann 3495CLA's thermometer.  I actually seems pretty spot on but I'll keep with the Maverick too.


Sorry Eric, I need to edit my advice from yesterday...I should read the original posts a little more closely!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   My dual probe thermometer is the *ET-73*...not the single probed ET-72 like yours.  This is why I'm sure you were confused by my talking about the second probe.  Sorry to mislead you with my own confusion...the rest of my advice is still OK.

Red


----------



## iamswanny (Sep 8, 2013)

No problem Red!  Thanks again...


----------

